# Cheap trucks, parts shops



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

I want to build a flat car and need trucks. There are many out there, some very pricey. I'm assuming one reason some are so pricey is they're modeled after a specific prototype? 

this is a very nice car:
http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/14026-new-flat-cars.html

Would these trucks be OK?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spectrum-G-...022405?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item54067bb105


Also looking for skeleton log car and/or log disconnect (correct term?)
This one looks reasonable:
http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/product.sc?productId=210&categoryId=64

Also would like to know of shops that sell parts like couplers and such.

Please let me know your opinions.

Thx.
Marty


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

G is a gauge of track
What scale do you run?
Delton mentioned with flat car are 1:24, Hartford are 1:20.3

John


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

1:20.3
thx


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Here's my opinions. Suggest you try to get to a show, like the ECLSTS, so you can ask these questions of the vendors and gain more insight.



Skeeterweazel said:


> I want to build a flat car and need trucks. There are many out there, some very pricey. I'm assuming one reason some are so pricey is they're modeled after a specific prototype?


Yes. Most flatcars used "archbar" trucks, but they come in several variants and wheelbases.



> this is a very nice car:
> http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/14026-new-flat-cars.html


 That is a very nice car, and hand-made by an expert modeler.

Flat cars are pretty easy to build if you have a plan showing where all the beams and other parts go. Narrow Gauge & Short Line Gazette usually has a plan or two of some kind of car in very issue. There are several more threads on this site about making flatcars. Google "site:mylargescale.com flatcar".



> Would these trucks be OK?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spectrum-G-...022405?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item54067bb105


No. They are On30 - which is HO track gauge. We use "1" gauge (45mm or 1.75".)
Bachmann has a parts shop where they sell trucks. Look for the Large Scale section on bachmanntrains.com.

It is often easier to buy an old, used car and steal the trucks, or buy something on final sale and dump the body. Or just ask around - I have a few that came from other modellers who decided not to use them.



> Also looking for skeleton log car and/or log disconnect (correct term?)
> This one looks reasonable:
> http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/product.sc?productId=210&categoryId=64


That is a very nice log car, but I don't think they are available any more. Hartford made the kits recently without wood parts, but sold the whole business to Ozark Miniatures. Check out their website, as they have lots of parts including trucks. http://ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/default.asp

LGB made a set of logging disconnects that were excellent models and almost 1:20.3 scale. They came in six-packs for about $75, and are still available occasionally here (Classifieds) or on LSC.



> Also would like to know of shops that sell parts like couplers and such.


Warrior Run Loco Works has most of the stuff you need. Clem brings his shop and portable layout to various shows, where you can buy parts or complete cars. http://www.warriorrunlocoworks.com/

Note that couplers aren't necessarily compatible. Many will work together, but not auto-couple. You need to choose a type before you start building!

P.S. I did notice Accucraft is selling their flatcars at 40% off - only $65 for the complete car.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The trucks on the flat cars you mention are the old Delton trucks. You can still get them--or at least the frames--off of ebay. *Click here for the listing.* According to the listing, he's bundling them in packs of 8 (enough for 4 cars), so at their current price, that's $2.25 per truck, or $4.50 per car. You need to add springs and wheels to complete the assembly. These are the trucks I use under most of my scratchbuilt rolling stock. I bought a set of these frames last year, and they're good quality. 

For the springs, I found Hartford Products springs to be a perfect fit. They make two sizes; I think I used *the .154" diameter size*. Part #HP-012. They come 8 springs to a pack, so you'd need a pack for each pair of trucks. ($1.95 per pack) All of mine had extra springs, though, so either their sorter can't count, or they're allowing for the high probability that springs invariably launch into a parallel universe when trying to insert them into trucks. So, you're up to $6.45 per car.

For the wheels, I've been using Bachmann's 31mm wheels. They fit nicely and roll pretty decently. I heard recently that Star Hobbies was selling them for around $10 for a set of 4 axles, but they usually sell for around $16 - $20 per set. (Enough for 2 trucks/1 car). So at "full" price, you're at just under $27 per car; if Star still has their special deal, you're as low as $17 per car.

Other folks have used Sierra Valley's steel wheels with great success. They're actually a bit higher quality than the Bachmann wheels, and sell for $17 for 4 axles. I've not used them, but will probably be buying them for the truck frames I bought as I go through and build additional rolling stock. 

The trucks themselves have a 4' wheelbase when measured at 1:20.3. The Bachmann and Sierra Valley wheels scale to a whisker over 24" diameter, which is typical for narrow gauge equipment. (Most narrow gauge railroads used 24" or 26" diameter wheels.)

Later,

K


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a pair of the LGB logging disconnects (a pair of cars meaning four bogie units.) As with all LGB, they would need to be retrofit if you wanted US style knuckle couplings - or link and pin, which may be more likely for this type of train. LGB's narrow gauge equipment is usually 1:22.5, representing European meter-gauge prototypes (though logging disconnects hardly matter, since they aren't subject to the same length / width / height issue of other cars.)

The Train Department is selling a set of used Accucraft logging cars, which I think are actually 1:20.3 scale, appropriate for three-foot gauge, US narrow gauge.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

If you don't mind plastic wheels, perhaps Bachmann freight car trucks could work for you Marty. You can use the bodies for trackside sheds, or sell them on ebay. 

If you go that route, you might want to email a major retailer or two, to see if they have a special deal (for cars, or even just the trucks). For example, at ECLST, I bought a few box cars from Star Hobby for $20 each. This was a special, but it wouldn't hurt to ask anyway. http://www.starhobby1.com/index.html

Cliff


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Lots of good info!
Thx for you time.

Does anyone know if these are any good?
http://www.h-l-w.com/Products/flat.html
Price is right. Can change couplers?

M-


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Skeeterweazel said:


> Lots of good info!
> Thx for you time.
> 
> Does anyone know if these are any good?
> ...


Yes, they are good - but they are 1/24th scale and will look small compared with other 1:20.3 equipment.

Take a close look at Scott's scale comparison page:


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If I recall correctly, the Hartland cars are from the old Kalamazoo flat car molds, which puts them at around 4" wide and 13" - 14" long if memory serves. That's just under 7' wide by around 22' long in 1:20.3. Small by "modern" narrow gauge standards, but not unheard of. If you're running a smaller, or perhaps more industrial narrow gauge line, they'll be perfect. If you're modeling something along the lines of the D&RGW in the 1930s, then I'd suggest others. 

Later,

K


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

East Broad Top said:


> For the springs, I found Hartford Products springs to be a perfect fit. They make two sizes; I think I used *the .154" diameter size*. Part #HP-012. They come 8 springs to a pack, so you'd need a pack for each pair of trucks. ($1.95 per pack) All of mine had extra springs, though, so either their sorter can't count, or they're allowing for the high probability that springs invariably launch into a parallel universe when trying to insert them into trucks. So, you're up to $6.45 per car.


FYI, I've been using Kadee coupler springs in the Aristo, Delton, and even MTH trucks to good effect. It reduces the amount of weight needed to make them "work" if that's what you're after (I am.) The spring I use is the #820 centering spring, the one that goes inside the box. It's slightly larger than the knuckle closure spring and is a good fit in the holes.

Later,

Trot, the well suspended, fox...


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting trucks on those Hartland flatcars. They look a bit like the D&RGW trucks with their flat top bars. I wonder if those can be bought separately from Hartland.
It looks like the couplers could be swapped out for knuckle couplers, the Hartland hook and loop couplers are screwed on to the coupler tongue of the truck, much like other G scale cars.
I have also used Hartford products springs on the Delton archbar trucks, they fit like they were made for them. Most of the Delton trucks that I have right now just have plastic wheelsets on them, I bought the wheelsets used on ebay for fairly cheap. I know the Sierra Valley wheelsets also work well on the Delton trucks, but I haven't been able to replace all the plastic wheelsets yet.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Skeeterweasel, Depends on what scale you wish to model but those Hartland flatcars are very 'entry level' with plastic wheels and hook n' loops. Toys really. For comparison a Big Hauler flat is a much better car.
For about the same price of $26 you can get a pair of metal Spectrum archbar trucks from eBay in 1:20.3.
You could build your own timber flatcar deck to your own specs which may be better suited, more weight and have a lot more character to go behind your live steamer.

You could also make something similar to Bachmann's Log car from timber and the Spectrum trucks.
It doesn't have to be anything as complicated as a fully detailed kit to get some basic cars going at first. The trucks can be reused later for more ambitious projects. 

The Spectrum trucks are good value. I have paid three times as much for Accucraft WSL ones.

Andrew


----------

